# Nice weather



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Weather looks like this here in southern Finland


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lucky you rockslinger. Wow Kalevala!!!! I thought we had cold weather.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We here have been in the deep freeze all week! Gonna warm up for Christmas though. Looks like a long shooting weekend about 60-65 !!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Lucky you rockslinger. Wow Kalevala!!!! I thought we had cold weather.


It's warm now Tag  , winter temperature is sometimes -35°C (not very often) and if we have hot summer, then we have +35°C.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's very interesting Kalevala. Thanks for sharing. I guess we don't have it as bad as I thought


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Winter came back, today's and tomorrow's forecast


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Brrrrrrr!!!


----------

